# Tupac Shakur: Resurrection



## mahlye (Sep 17, 2008)

Resurrection was Tupac's last interviews before his death. It show's Tupac for who he really is and after watching; understand his entire back round and how is made who he was as we knew him.

it's really good, tupac is the best.


----------



## trafik (Sep 18, 2008)

2 Pac is dead




sorry , wanted to contribute but couldn't


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 18, 2008)

yes. he is dead.. and whoever say he alive are in the same catergory with those who say the same about elvis presley. the type of life he lived (being part of the suge knight-blood- affiliation )and stoming out a crip in LV after had been the downfall in my opinion.. but im not here 2 debate that. im sorry if it starts arguments..
yeah theyre pretty good interviews of him.. he was a really smart person for being grown in a violent neighborhood..


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 18, 2008)

i heard it was from different interviews....


----------



## mahlye (Sep 18, 2008)

nah man it was basically one interview. his last one before he died. it included clips from others, but it was based on one.

and there was more to Tupac Shakur then his affiliation with death row records. he admits his mistakes in what he had done with those guys in Resurrection.


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 18, 2008)

tupac is the shit..he is probably one of the best lyricist out there..if you take the time to listen to his verses, he speaks the truth about alot of things...he was a good man.


----------



## trafik (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually MTV or VH1 just called him the most over rated rapper ever....

yeah I know ( same reaction when I heard them say it )

2 PAC had PASSION in his rap that's what carried his flow and his lyrics 

his songs where filled with emotions and that's what made it great.

But lyrics where simple and some times weak ...................... 

if it wasn't 2 PAC no one else would of made it rappin the same shit

and that's what gave him credibility and that REAL feel 


But no one questions the fact that he wrote all his songs because they where average ,but delivery amazing

2Pac WAS the shit tho. Smart Guy Much Love


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 21, 2008)

"life as a baller, alcohol and booty calls, we used to do them as adolescents, do you recall?"


----------

